# شرح استركشر اولى مدني فيديو



## محمد محمود الطموح (27 يناير 2012)

شرح استركشر اولى مدني على هذا الرابط 
يوجد علية 0(1-2-3-4-5-7-8-9) والمحاضرة السادسه والعاشرة نقصين وان شاء الله احاول انزلهم
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL6E81A4D42E02ACCA&feature=g-user-a


----------



## محمد محمود الطموح (27 يناير 2012)

المحاضرة السادسة على ملف exe
http://www.mediafire.com/?f6n76bso6r4h85f


----------



## elmasry25012012 (27 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## المهندس المقاوم (27 يناير 2012)

*جزاكم الله عنا كل خير*


----------



## osama_oo (27 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا يا بشمهندس .. وهى بجد محاضرات ممتعه اووووووووووووووى .. وانا كنت اتمنى لو حضرتك تكمل جميلك وتنزل المحاضرة العاشرة


----------



## محمد محمود الطموح (1 فبراير 2012)

المحاضرة العاشرة الدكتور لسة منزلهاش


----------



## محمد محمود الطموح (10 فبراير 2012)

المحاضرة العاشرة والاخيرة
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ztmN...UCGXQYbcTJ33a3FSQm6Oqe6sb8ASixDcDki1hGJ-fSZlo


----------



## حيدر سليمان (23 يوليو 2013)

جزاك اللله الف خير


----------



## هاني علي 26 (23 يوليو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------

